# Mad Men Season 4 Repeats on AMC?



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

I apologize if this is covered somewhere else but I didn't want to look through any of the individual episode threads for fear of spoilers. I never watched this show until recently but started renting the Blu-Rays of S1-S3 when E* got AMC HD and really like the show. Unfortunately it was already in the middle of S4 so I only have some of that recorded and AMC's site does not list a schedule for when they will show repeats of this season. Does anyone know when they will start to re-air them so I can record them?

Thanks!


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Usually, around the time the next season starts. You can also buy the season on iTunes or use "other sites."


----------



## Santi360HD (Oct 6, 2008)

sigma1914 said:


> Usually, around the time the next season starts. You can also buy the season on iTunes or use "other sites."


its also downloadable on PS3...via the PS store..but not in HD

and alot of websites *that I will not copy & paste here*...that do stream the episodes...That's how I caught up with some episodes I missed this season..FYI this was my 1st season seeing the episodes 1st run...I caught up season's 1-3 via Blu Ray Netflix rentals..and some from this year via the web streaming sites..

without violating any policies...they are searchable on Google itself so sorta makes it matter of public record otherwise they'd not be available if you looked for them...so onus is on you to find them as well as how to find them as you see fit.


----------



## Dario33 (Dec 15, 2008)

I'm looking for AMC to air an encore of this season as well. Dish added AMC HD about 1/2 way through the season -- looking to catch the initial episodes in HD.


----------

